# Not eating raw now



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

So all of a sudden Khorra has stopped eating her frozen raw. She still likes the ZP and I gave her a piece of raw chicken and she scarfed that down. This is my second type of frozen raw I've tried with her. She was really good at eating the first type I tried for a few days, but then she wouldn't eat it. I ended up getting her some freeze dried Stella and Chewys and mixed that in with it and that was the only way I could get her to eat it. Then she stopped eating that as well. I went and bought a bag of Stella and Chewys frozen raw in the same flavor as the the freeze dried and she loved that. Well, until yesterday. She just hasn't wanted to eat it. She also refused to eat the original frozen I had bought. Don't know what to do with her. Dakota doesn't love the frozen raw. Sometimes he will just lick at it a little and not eat it. He wasn't too sure about the piece of chicken I gave him but when he saw Khorra going to town on it, he hate it.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, to be honest a picky dog is something created. =) When she doesn't eat what you offer, and you then try enticing her or offering other foods; it is teaching her in a sense to be stubborn and hold out, because you will eventually offer her something better. The fact that she DID and WILL eat for a few days, shows that she does enjoy it and it's not that she has no appetite. She's just got you wrapped around her tiny little paw. =) 

The best advice I can give; is for you to pick/choose the best quality food you would like her to be on (and ZP is great, so is any raw) and STICK IT OUT! Yup this means she'll go a few meals with sad puppy eyes and not eating; and you know what, that is A-OK! A healthy dog will NOT starve itself to the point of being sick. If you feed twice a day, set down her food in a dish in a quiet area she wont be disturbed. Leave it down for 15 minutes. What she does not eat in 15 mins (and yes its okay if she doesn't eat any of it at all the first couple times you do this, since she won't understand yet the routine) pick up and put away. Then do not offer it, OR any other treats, until the next meal time and repeat... eventually, and I promise you, she will eat. =) And eventually, she will eat each meal with enthusiasm. Since picky dogs are human made, it's also up to you to establish the eating ritual; on YOUR terms. Good luck! =)


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. It's a good thing I mentioned this early on before I created a little monster, lol! I will continue to offer it to her. On the other hand, Dakota is starting to eat it much better now. I think that raw little piece of chicken I gave him earlier made a difference, almost like he's just discovered something new.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

They have both had a big change too so it's not surprising they are off their food a little. Once they're all settled in and used to each other I'm sure they will get back to normal eating patterns.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> Well, to be honest a picky dog is something created. =) When she doesn't eat what you offer, and you then try enticing her or offering other foods; it is teaching her in a sense to be stubborn and hold out, because you will eventually offer her something better. The fact that she DID and WILL eat for a few days, shows that she does enjoy it and it's not that she has no appetite. She's just got you wrapped around her tiny little paw. =)
> 
> The best advice I can give; is for you to pick/choose the best quality food you would like her to be on (and ZP is great, so is any raw) and STICK IT OUT! Yup this means she'll go a few meals with sad puppy eyes and not eating; and you know what, that is A-OK! A healthy dog will NOT starve itself to the point of being sick. If you feed twice a day, set down her food in a dish in a quiet area she wont be disturbed. Leave it down for 15 minutes. What she does not eat in 15 mins (and yes its okay if she doesn't eat any of it at all the first couple times you do this, since she won't understand yet the routine) pick up and put away. Then do not offer it, OR any other treats, until the next meal time and repeat... eventually, and I promise you, she will eat. =) And eventually, she will eat each meal with enthusiasm. Since picky dogs are human made, it's also up to you to establish the eating ritual; on YOUR terms. Good luck! =)


What she said.. Picky dogs are made, not born


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Jennin24 said:


> Thank you for the advice. It's a good thing I mentioned this early on before I created a little monster, lol! I will continue to offer it to her. On the other hand, Dakota is starting to eat it much better now. I think that raw little piece of chicken I gave him earlier made a difference, almost like he's just discovered something new.


You are welcome! And good for Dakota!! Little monsters or not, it's impossible not to love 'em hehe.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with the picky dog thing! I had to learn that the HARD WAY.  

One of the nice things about raw is that once you get transitioned, you have an endless possibility of meats to offer so they never get bored.


----------

